# Can Corsair VX-450W handle 200W TDP GPU



## smltngs (Sep 17, 2014)

I presently have a corsair vx450w PSU and Numeric Digital 1000 Plus-V UPS. I am thinking of buying a high-end GPU like maxwell 980/970 after sometime. News on the net indicate a 180W TDP (at max 200 TDP) for 980 requiring TWO 6-Pin connectors. I am from Trivandrum, no good shops here which sell high-end components. So I will have to resort to online for purchase.  Plz answer the following queries:

1) Will my PSU be able to handle 980. My PSU only has ONE 6-Pin, I will have to resort to molex-PCIE adapters.

2)If I need to upgrade my PSU I would like to go for Seasonic 620W Power Supply (S12II-620) which seems to be the most suggested PSU here on this forum. Plz confirm this is the correct model Seasonic 620W Power Supply (S12II-620) price in india Rs.5505. Buy Seasonic 620W Power Supply (S12II-620) online : Theitdepot.com .  I would really appreciate if you can post direct purchase links from trusted online sources.

3)If I take the above 620W PSU will my UPS be compatible. It is a 1kV+ UPS. I would rather not buy a new UPS.

I know that my config will bottleneck GPU but most probably I will go for a complete upgrade next year.
My config: AMD 965BE + 6 GB RAM + 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD + Hyper 212+ 785g Mobo(Do CPU coolers take extra power than stock ones)


----------



## icebags (Sep 17, 2014)

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

Why the heck did you open 3 threads???


----------



## smltngs (Sep 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Why the heck did you open 3 threads???



It was a mistake and I dont know how to delete the thread. Some database error was coming when I clicked submit new thread, so I clicked again thinking it did not get posted. Plz delete other threads.


----------



## icebags (Sep 19, 2014)

^did u get ur answer ?


----------



## smltngs (Sep 20, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^did u get ur answer ?



I guess I can get an estimate from the calc you posted but I would like to get some expert TDF members opinion regarding the queries.


----------



## icebags (Sep 24, 2014)

^ u did probably get an estimate of 650-700W psu. that that is what is recommend, 600-650W for a 200W card, assuming u will not be doing any OC.

look for something with 45-50A supply on 12 V rail.


----------



## smltngs (Sep 24, 2014)

Will my ups support a 600w PSU.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 24, 2014)

I think VX450 can support both 970 & 980 Power requirement wise. But you need use Auxiliary power cables to provide power for the 2nd 6 pin slot.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Sep 24, 2014)

smltngs said:


> Will my ups support a 600w PSU.



Yes, your 620W PSU will be compatible. I've same PSU and running on iBall 1kv ups without any hiccups since 1 year.


----------



## smltngs (Sep 24, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I think VX450 can support both 970 & 980 Power requirement wise. But you need use Auxiliary power cables to provide power for the 2nd 6 pin slot.


Auxiliary means molex to pcie ??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 24, 2014)

*www.ebay.in/itm/6-Pin-PCI-E-to-2-X...omputer_Components&hash=item3f3d782d69&_uhb=1

Check that link. You need something like that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2014)

^OT but those guys selling Rs 50 item for Rs 350.. really suggest check locally


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 24, 2014)

Power consumption and heat dissipation (TDP) are two different stuff btw.


----------



## icebags (Sep 25, 2014)

smltngs said:


> Will my ups support a 600w PSU.



its not about supporting, the config u r saying (125w cpu + 200w gpu) will max consume no more than 400w.

but u need to choose psu such that, the load on psu is never more than 60-70% of its max capability, neither the normal load any less than 10-20%.

also, note that, with time, performance of psu goes down - read capacitor aging.

if u get 620w, then it will be ok, the load wont cross 400w, unless u do some extraordinary.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 25, 2014)

400W wont sweat a VX450 by any means. Its rated as 450W but can deliver upto 550W without a hiccup. Read its reviews. Corsair heavily undervalues the PSU Capacities.


----------



## smltngs (Sep 25, 2014)

I already have a molex to pcie adapter which I used for my old gtx 560 card. Yes I too read a few reviews when I bought 450vx stating it is an underrated 550w psu. I am using this since 3 years+.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 25, 2014)

I had it before I bought the Corsair HX750W. Future proofing PSU and Modular Cables for less clutter


----------



## smltngs (Sep 27, 2014)

Plz suggest some good 750w-850w PSU's. Would really appreciate if u can give direct purchase links.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Get seasonic s12ii 620. It is plenty. It is not good to use a high end  gpu like 980 with a 450w psu especially an old one as the combined 12v o/p(power hungry components demands 12v) on 450w will be around 400w(most gives 360w only)and considering capacitor aging,get a new psu.
Ot: Where do you live in Trivandrum?


----------



## smltngs (Oct 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Get seasonic s12ii 620. It is plenty. It is not good to use a high end  gpu like 980 with a 450w psu especially an old one as the combined 12v o/p(power hungry components demands 12v) on 450w will be around 400w(most gives 360w only)and considering capacitor aging,get a new psu.
> Ot: Where do you live in Trivandrum?


I m thinking of 750w just in case I go for sli in future. 970 seems more vfm. I live in poojappura. Are u from Tvm rijin?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2014)

smltngs said:


> I m thinking of 750w just in case I go for sli in future. 970 seems more vfm. I live in poojappura. Are u from Tvm rijin?


In case you think about sli, then consider seasonic x760 or cooler master v700 if budget permits.
You can check out this thread too *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list.html although i could not update the thread for about 3 months due to time constraints.
I am not from tvm,but now at tvm.


----------



## smltngs (Oct 5, 2014)

Thx for the info rijin. Will try for those models.


----------

